# Hedgehog Tshirt!!!



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

I saw this tshirt on an ad today. I wish I could afford to buy one, but oh well  It's still super cute!! It also comes in a hoodie...I think I know what my boyfriend is getting me for Christmas!


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

And here is the site...http://www.snorgtees.com/hedgehogs-can-t-share

Im watching my brother's 7wk old lab puppy while he's out of town this weekend, and she jumped up on my laptop before I could post the link. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Omg I love it!

And why should they share, its their hedge :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

"NO"
I love that.


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

check this website out.... they not only have shirts but everything from shoes to hats hehehe i want a pair of hedgies shoes but they are a bit expensive for me.

http://www.zazzle.com/hedgehog+tshirts


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

http://sircritter.com/design/sirhedgehog/

You've all probably seen this, but still cute. :mrgreen:


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

it's okay, they can hog all the hedges they want lol. I'm totally buying this next payday. Snorgtees is a wonderful shirt site. --------- is funny too but a lot of people will get offended by it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

packrat said:


> it's okay, they can hog all the hedges they want lol. I'm totally buying this next payday. Snorgtees is a wonderful shirt site. --------- is funny too but a lot of people will get offended by it.


I removed the link to the website. I could find nothing hedgehog on it, and it is not appropriate for younger viewers.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, I totally broke down and just bought this shirt.....can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

:lol: It took me several seconds to realize what was going on... "No." hahaha


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I have that shirt. It is awesome. makes me giggle whenever I look at it.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> I have that shirt. It is awesome. makes me giggle whenever I look at it.


How does it fit? Big, or small? I just want to make sure I ordered the right size.


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

How about some sweet Sonic the Hedgehog shirts? I grew up on the Genesis Sonics, I have a few Sonic apparel lol

http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&q= ... a=N&tab=wf


----------

